# West African Cichlid IDs please...



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

First type:




























Second type:














































Third type:


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Im no expert but the first type looks like a Pelvicachromis pulcher


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

First is certainly a form of common Krib, _Pelvicachromis pulcher_.

Second resembles _Parananochromis brevirostris_. However, it has some differences from the photos I've seen. Could be a new population, or even a new species.

Last also appears to be a _Parananochromis _of some sort, possibly _gabonicus_, but that's very much a guess.

_Parananochromis _are not like _Pelvicachromis _in their requirements; they must be kept much cooler, 21-24 C. according to Lamboj. They live on the edges of larger rivers, rather than in the small streams that _Pelvicachromis _prefer. Primary diet is algae, but they likely also feed on crustaceans and bugs found in the aufwuchs.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks chromedome52...

Can the second one be a pelvicachromis taeniatus???

BTW all three types are in different tanks...


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

No, definitely not _Pv. taeniatus_. The white spangles on the side don't occur on that species.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks again chromedome52...


----------

